# Check Out This Incredible Wedding At Wisp Resort!



## Tim Ray (Aug 20, 2010)

There are far to many images to post here, so click the link at the bottom to view our blogpost where there are more images, and a wedding highlight slideshow.



























CLICK HERE TO SEE OUR BLOGPOST WITH SLIDESHOW


----------



## tirediron (Aug 20, 2010)

Wonderful set!  A shame about the sky that day, but I guess there's not much you can about that.  What was your lighting setup for #2?


----------



## Tim Ray (Aug 20, 2010)

tirediron said:


> Wonderful set!  A shame about the sky that day, but I guess there's not much you can about that.  What was your lighting setup for #2?



The fog rolled in not long after I arrived. All natural lighting for image #2, the light was defused from the fog so it was fairly soft, I added a little more contrast in Lightroom to get it a little more pop. There are more images from this wedding on my blog.


----------

